# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  استرس شدید!!!!تاحد بیماری

## صبوادلا

سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه و عزاداری هاتوون قبول درگاه حق باشه

دوستان من استرس شدید  دارم به طوری که در دوره ی راهنمایی موجب بیماری شده بود و الانم به خاطر استرسم همه معلمام با مادرم حرف زدن و مشاورامون هم گفتم که کاری
از دست ما برنمیاد و باید به دکتر مراجعه کنید دوستان خواهش میکنم کسی اگه با چنین مشکلی روبه رو بود و تونسته با هاش مقابله کنه منم راهنمایی کنه

بااحترام وتشکر :Y (518):

----------


## بیتا1233

> سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه و عزاداری هاتوون قبول درگاه حق باشه
> 
> دوستان من استرس شدید  دارم به طوری که در دوره ی راهنمایی موجب بیماری شده بود و الانم به خاطر استرسم همه معلمام با مادرم حرف زدن و مشاورامون هم گفتم که کاری
> از دست ما برنمیاد و باید به دکتر مراجعه کنید دوستان خواهش میکنم کسی اگه با چنین مشکلی روبه رو بود و تونسته با هاش مقابله کنه منم راهنمایی کنه
> 
> بااحترام وتشکر




میشه بگید واسه چی استرس گرفتی

----------


## صبوادلا

واسه یه پرسش ساده پای تخته هم استرس دارم از 10 نشانه اصلی استرس6 تاشو دارم

----------


## بیتا1233

بعد چه حالی پیدا میکنی
لرز .طوری که دست وپاهات میلرزه .سرگیجه .تپش قلب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟اینجوری؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## صبوادلا

از هرکدوم تقریبا دارم

----------


## بیتا1233

دقیقا مث من بودی من همین جوری بودم اما من جوری به معلمم اعتراف کردم که استرس دارم که باعث شد بقیه از من سواستفاده کنن 
بعد من یه ادم ضعیفیم بودم سریع اصابم خورد میشد
وقتی رفتم کلاس دیگه هیچ کدوم از علایم رو ندارم فقط ترس از شکست دارم که داره رفع میشه
خودت جز درس کار دیگه میکنی

----------


## بیتا1233

به نظرم سعی کن باخودت بجنگی کاری که من کردم

----------


## Mahnaz

سلااام
منم بعضی وقتا اینطوری میشم..بعضی جاها خب طبیعیه..ولی من خودم اینکارو میکنم..اگه میخاد کسی ازت بپرسه خب یا جواب میدی یا نمیدی ..شرایط رو ازقبل تصورکن..هیچ اتفاقی نمیخاد بیفته! بش فکرنکن..ی معلم از همه میپرسه..فقط شما نیستی که..قبلش نفس عمیق بکش..خیلیییی تاثیر داره..من خودم تازگیا اینکارو میکنم..

----------


## صبوادلا

من سابقه بیماری استرسیداشتم درمانشم سخته نه الحمدلله معلما کمکم میکنند امروز با اینکه عربی نخونده بودم 20 گرفتم ولی پای تخته دستام یخ کرده بود حتی یکی از معلمان گفته نمره کم بگیری نمیذاریم پای تخته راحت باش ولی خوب درست نمیشه حتی سر موضوعات کوچک هم استرس زیاد میگیرم

----------


## strider

به یک روانشناس (یا روانپزشک) مراجعه کنید. خیلی کمکتون میکنند.

----------


## صبوادلا

به جای روانپزشک باید به مغز و اعصاب مراجعه کنم البته به توصیه مشاوران چون میگن کار از روانپزشکی و روانشناسی گذشته

----------


## strider

حالا اول به اونها مراجعه کنید، اگر گفتند کار از کار گذشته، به فکر مغز و اعصاب باشید. :d

----------


## sara75_M5R

منم همینجوری شدم الان تپش قلب شدید دارم .دستام ب شدت یخ زده.دارم میلرزم.عمم شب زنگ زد باهاش صحبت کردم از اون وقت اینجوری شدم.دارم میمیرم

----------


## بیتا1233

> منم همینجوری شدم الان تپش قلب شدید دارم .دستام ب شدت یخ زده.دارم میلرزم.عمم شب زنگ زد باهاش صحبت کردم از اون وقت اینجوری شدم.دارم میمیرم




شما هم تو مدرسه یا کلاس اینجوری میشین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟یا دلیل خاصی داره؟

----------


## sara75_M5R

داخل مدرسه فقط سر امتحانات ب حدی استرس ک همه چیزایی ک خوندم یدفه یادم میره اما یدفه یادم میاد.الان عمم زنگ زده درمورد کنکور صحبت کرد استرس گرفتم

----------


## بیتا1233

> داخل مدرسه فقط سر امتحانات ب حدی استرس ک همه چیزایی ک خوندم یدفه یادم میره اما یدفه یادم میاد.الان عمم زنگ زده درمورد کنکور صحبت کرد استرس گرفتم




یا خودت به خودت استرس میدی که اره کم نشم شکست نخورم
یا دیگرا ن به تو استرس میدن
سعی کن با خودت مقابله کنی کلاس ثبت نام کنی خود باوریتو پرورش میده با بقیه صحبت کنی 
فکر نکنی که استرسی داشتی 
وقتی پای تخته میری یا ورقه دستته به خودت بگو من تا اونجایی که تونستم خوندم خوب بلدم  ..هیچ شکی نیست ... میتونم جبران کنم ....
باید حتما کاری کنی به استرس فکر نکنی

----------


## sara75_M5R

سرجلسه ک همیشه اینجوری نیسم وقتی زیاد میخونم اینجوری میشم اما وقتی ب حد کافی خوندم بیتفاوت و بدون استرس.

----------


## بیتا1233

> سرجلسه ک همیشه اینجوری نیسم وقتی زیاد میخونم اینجوری میشم اما وقتی ب حد کافی خوندم بیتفاوت و بدون استرس.




وقتی زیاد خوندی به خودت بقبولون که همون قدر خوندی که استرس نمیگیری همون به حد کافی

----------


## Martin Scorsese

> به جای روانپزشک باید به مغز و اعصاب مراجعه کنم البته به توصیه مشاوران چون میگن کار از روانپزشکی و روانشناسی گذشته





> منم همینجوری شدم الان تپش قلب شدید دارم .دستام ب شدت یخ زده.دارم میلرزم.عمم شب زنگ زد باهاش صحبت کردم از اون وقت اینجوری شدم.دارم میمیرم



استرس از ترس میاد ببینین از چی میترسین - ببینین پشتش چیه؟ میتونه به افسرگی هم ختم بشه

توصیه من
ببخشید هر مشاوری گفته برین پیش متخصص مغز و اعصاب چرپ و پرت گفته!
اخه چه ربطی به مغز و اعصاب داره؟ این مسئله ربطی به این تخصص نداره!
مشاور شما پاشو از گلیم خودش دراز تر کرده! اون باید شما ارجاع بده به روانشناس - روانشناس با توجه به شرایطتون (که ببینه با صحبت و تمرین حل میشه یا نه) یا خودش تمرین ها رو بهتون میده یا شما ارجاع میده متخصص اعصاب و روان (روان پزشک)
شما همینطور که من گفتم باید پیش برین دیگه هم با این کسایی که از این مزخرفات میگن اعم از دوستان و مشاوران رابطه برقرار نکنین اینا دارن بهتون بیشتر استرس میدن!
بازم میگم متخصص اعصاب روان یا همون روانپزشک باید برین نه مغز و اعصاب
سعی کنین دکترش هم جنس خودتون باشه تا بهتر همه چی رو بهش بگین و باهاش راحت تر باشین

مشکلتون خیلی ساده ـس راحت میتونین حلش کنین
من تجربه زیاد دارم در این موارد حتما فردا اقدام کنین و یقین داشته باشین که به یه هفته نکشیده به بهبودی سالم میرسین.

موفق باشین

----------


## Mahdi

هیچی دیگه منو اینجاتگ کرده بودن اومدم ببینم چه خبره! :Yahoo (94): 

واقعاخیلی بده این استرس نمیخوام موج منفی بدم ولی من یه دوس داشتم استرس شدید داشت افتادمرد 

باتشکر

----------


## strider

> استرس از ترس میاد ببینین از چی میترسین - ببینین پشتش چیه؟ میتونه به افسرگی هم ختم بشه
> 
> توصیه من
> ببخشید هر مشاوری گفته برین پیش متخصص مغز و اعصاب چرپ و پرت گفته!
> اخه چه ربطی به مغز و اعصاب داره؟ این مسئله ربطی به این تخصص نداره!
> مشاور شما پاشو از گلیم خودش دراز تر کرده! اون باید شما ارجاع بده به روانشناس - روانشناس با توجه به شرایطتون (که ببینه با صحبت و تمرین حل میشه یا نه) یا خودش تمرین ها رو بهتون میده یا شما ارجاع میده متخصص اعصاب و روان (روان پزشک)
> شما همینطور که من گفتم باید پیش برین دیگه هم با این کسایی که از این مزخرفات میگن اعم از دوستان و مشاوران رابطه برقرار نکنین اینا دارن بهتون بیشتر استرس میدن!
> بازم میگم متخصص اعصاب روان یا همون روانپزشک باید برین نه مغز و اعصاب
> سعی کنین دکترش هم جنس خودتون باشه تا بهتر همه چی رو بهش بگین و باهاش راحت تر باشین
> ...


ممنون از توضیحاتتون، 200% تایید میشه.

تمام توضیحات داده شد، استرس ساده ترین مشکل روانشناسیه، شما فقط دارید بزرگش میکنید.
میتونید خود درمانی هم بکنید، ولی خیلی سخت و طاقت فرسا است و هر کسی هم از پسش بر نمیاد.
پیشنهاد میکنم مشاورتون هم عوض کنید!

----------


## sahel.

منم استرس شدید دارم یعنی از اول دبیرستان این طوری شدم با افت تحصیلی شدید ک هر کاری می کنم مثل قبل نمیشه  با  کمک  پدر و مادرم والبته امید دادن ب خودم تقزیبا حالم خوب میشه ولی بلا فاصله بعد از شکست دوباره حالم بد میشه علایمش اینه ک عصبی میشم ، حوصله هیچ کی حتی خودمو ندارم ، نا امید میشم و فکر می کنم دیگه هیچی درست نمیشه ،همیشه ناراحتم و  خوشحالیمم کوتاه و موقته  ب دکتر مراجعه کردم  ولی بهتر ک  نشد بدترم شداعتماد ب نفسمم  ک ب کلی از دست دادم و از آینده ام میترسم
استرسم برا درسمه حالا لطفا اگه راه حلی برا درمانش پیدا کردی ب منم بگو

----------


## sahel.

> یا خودت به خودت استرس میدی که اره کم نشم شکست نخورم
> یا دیگرا ن به تو استرس میدن
> سعی کن با خودت مقابله کنی کلاس ثبت نام کنی خود باوریتو پرورش میده با بقیه صحبت کنی 
> فکر نکنی که استرسی داشتی 
> وقتی پای تخته میری یا ورقه دستته به خودت بگو من تا اونجایی که تونستم خوندم خوب بلدم  ..هیچ شکی نیست ... میتونم جبران کنم ....
> باید حتما کاری کنی به استرس فکر نکنی


این کار فایده نداره الان من چهار ساله بااین حرفا سرجلسه امتحان می شینم و هر دفعه بد تر از دفعه قبل امتحان میدم دیگه ب  کلی گیج شدم :Y (712):

----------


## sahel.

> به یک روانشناس (یا روانپزشک) مراجعه کنید. خیلی کمکتون میکنند.


من ک رفتم فایده نداشت فقط یه مشت دارو میدن دیوونت کنن ب نظر من باید تحول درونی ایجاد کنه ک من نتونستم

----------


## بیتا1233

> این کار فایده نداره الان من چهار ساله بااین حرفا سرجلسه امتحان می شینم و هر دفعه بد تر از دفعه قبل امتحان میدم دیگه ب  کلی گیج شدم




به خاطر اینکه باورش نداری

----------


## sahel.

> به خاطر اینکه باورش نداری


اولش داشتم ولی حالا...
دیگه هیچی و باور ندارم
فکر میکنم افسردگی گرفتم
من از یه آدم سرخوش و خوشحال ب چ روزی افتادم
بعضی وقتا می خوام بشینم و بلند بلند گریه کنم ولی ....

----------


## بیتا1233

> اولش داشتم ولی حالا...
> دیگه هیچی و باور ندارم
> فکر میکنم افسردگی گرفتم
> من از یه آدم سرخوش و خوشحال ب چ روزی افتادم
> بعضی وقتا می خوام بشینم و بلند بلند گریه کنم ولی ....




نتایج یک مطالعه جدید تایید می‌کند دانش‌آموزانی که پنج دقیقه قبل از شروع  جلسه امتحان، آدامس می‌جوند در آزمون‌های درسی خود به مراتب نمرات بهتری  کسب می‌کنند؛ در حالی که این تاثیر مثبت در دانش‌آموزانی که قبل از امتحان  آدامس نمی‌جوند، مشاهده نمی‌شود. 
سرگی اونی‌پر، استادیار علوم پزشکی در دانشگاه سنت لارنس در این بررسی  متوجه شد اگر دانش‌آموزان پنج دقیقه قبل از آغاز امتحان آدامس بجوند و این  کار را تا 20 دقیقه اول ساعت آزمون ادامه دهند، در واقع آدامس‌جویدن در  آنها یک تاثیر انگیزشی ایجاد می‌کند که موجب بهترشدن نتایج امتحانات آنها  می‌شود.

 وی گفت: بسیاری از بررسی‌های قبلی نیز تایید می‌کنند که هر نوع فعالیت  بدنی می‌تواند در بهبود نتایج امتحانات دانش‌آموزان تاثیر مثبت داشته باشد.  

 بر همین اساس مطالعه جدید نشان می‌دهد که حتی این تحرک ملایم بدنی در حد آدامس‌جویدن هم می‌تواند همین تاثیر مطلوب را بر جای گذارد.


منبع: کنجکاو

----------


## maryaam_M5R

> سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه و عزاداری هاتوون قبول درگاه حق باشه
> 
> دوستان من استرس شدید  دارم به طوری که در دوره ی راهنمایی موجب بیماری شده بود و الانم به خاطر استرسم همه معلمام با مادرم حرف زدن و مشاورامون هم گفتم که کاری
> از دست ما برنمیاد و باید به دکتر مراجعه کنید دوستان خواهش میکنم کسی اگه با چنین مشکلی روبه رو بود و تونسته با هاش مقابله کنه منم راهنمایی کنه
> 
> بااحترام وتشکر


سلام 
منم مث تو هستم خیلی دکتر رفتم ولی فایده نداشته 
دیگه کارم به جایی میرسید که دوهفته پشت سر هم مدرسه نمیرفتم 
میگرن عصبی گرفتم 
چی بگم برات اجی باید واسه اینکه زنده موندم نذری پخش کنم خخخخ
اجی بایه مشاور صحبت کن
مث من نکن که هرروز مامانم کشون کشون میبردم دکتر به جون خودم کم خونی گرفتم اینقد خون دادم واسه ازمایش که اخرش هم سالم بودم
من تاجایی میرفتم که دیگه غش میکردم 
 من دکترا دارو بم میدادن ولی مامانم نمیذاشت بخورم یه بار خوردم نزدیک بود بمیرم حساسیت داشتم
هیچ راهی واسه درمانش وجود نداره جز اینکه باخودت کنار بیای 
نمیدونم چطور واست توضیح بدم ولی سعی کن بیش از حد به چیزی اهمیت ندی
بی خیال باش.یه وقت دیونه نشی قرص ارام بخش بخوری اصلا عادت میکنی 
اصن به این فکر نکن که تو میترسی یانمیتونی به نتیجه فکر نکن
اگه امتحان داری یا کنفرانس میخوای بدی یا میخوای پرسش جواب بدی فقط وفقط به این فکر کن که من تلاشمو کردم درسمو خوندم دیگه نباید نگران باشم
باخیال راحت درستو جواب بده
اگه هم از صحبت دربرابر جمع میترسی توخونه جلوی اینه تمرین کن
حتما حتما با یه مشاور صحبت کن
راه حلش دست خودته
فقط خودت میتونی مشکلتو حل کنی
من الان خیلی بی خیال شدم اصلا نمیترسم
منم کل بدنم میلرزید رنگم میپرید صدام میلرزید ان یه وضعی :Y (712): 
تو شکر خداخیلی  مث من نیستی
ولی من بااینکه خیلی دکتر رفتم با خیلیا صحبت کردم ولی اخرش مشکل به دست خودم حل شد
مامانت خیلی میتونه بهت کمک کنه منکه باحرفای مامانم خیلی اروم میشدم والبته کمک مشاورم
دیگه نمیدونم چی بگم والا
:yahoo (3):

----------


## صبوادلا

سلام
دوستان شما میگید بیخیال باشم درحالی که اصلا نمیتونم من یه ضربه روحی مختصری هم تو راهنمایی خوردم(به فاصله چند روز دوستم و دایی از دست دادم) که علاوه به استرس درسی استرس های دیگه ای هم دارم که سردرد یا همون میگرین عصبی هم گرفتم و  گاهی به نور زیادحساسیت میکنم خوب پیشنهاد هایی هم شده که از پروپانول استفاده کنم ولی 
نمی خوام خودمو به دارو عادت بدم عوارض داروهای عصببی بعضی از افرادی که استفاه=ده میکردن گفتن که افتضاح است و خیلی زود بهش عادت میکنیه بدن

----------


## cedar74

> سلام
> دوستان شما میگید بیخیال باشم درحالی که اصلا نمیتونم من یه ضربه روحی مختصری هم تو راهنمایی خوردم(به فاصله چند روز دوستم و دایی از دست دادم) که علاوه به استرس درسی استرس های دیگه ای هم دارم که سردرد یا همون میگرین عصبی هم گرفتم و  گاهی به نور زیادحساسیت میکنم خوب پیشنهاد هایی هم شده که از پروپانول استفاده کنم ولی 
> نمی خوام خودمو به دارو عادت بدم عوارض داروهای عصببی بعضی از افرادی که استفاه=ده میکردن گفتن که افتضاح است و خیلی زود بهش عادت میکنیه بدن


سلام ببین منم میگرن دارم رفتم پیش دکتر بهم پروپانول داد با ی قرص دیگه من فقط پروپانول رو خوردم حدود 1ماه ;بهتر شدم عادت هم نکردم

----------

